# Hello!



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello, guys! I have 5 mice, 4 does and a buck. I don't breed, and don't plan to. My mice are pet store ex-feeder mice, and for a variety of reasons aren't very suited to breeding. I'm in Idaho, and also a member on thefunmouse.

I thought it would be nice to have more information from different sources, and I also have friends here.

My mice are-

Isabel- Recessive Yellow Brindle Doe. Horrible brindling, only one faintly visible stripe. Nippy when in her cage, very maternal, and definitly has the brindle tendency to be fat. She's not obese, just has curves, and gets very little added to her diet because I don't want her to get obese.

Sophie- Black doe. Very pretty mouse with a good temperment, loves to run on the wheel.

Bella- Rescue, but was a feeder when bought by old owner. PEW doe. Very skittish, dislikes handling and runs away from any hand in the cage. She doesn't mind being touched as much when out of her cage.

Jane- Broken agouti doe (maybe brindle as well. Spots are too small to tell.). She's very small, may have been the runty baby in her litter. She has the longest tail I have ever seen. My favorite girl. She has a wonderful temperment and beautiful spots.

Augustus- Self Agouti Buck. I pulled him from a feeder tank covered in bites from other males. He has a funny story with him- he went from biting to being very cuddly in 10 or so minutes. He still bites if I stick my fingers in his nest- he just has an attitude. He is very sweet and affectionate, he's my lap mouse. I usually have him out with me.

So, anyway, here I am!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to FMB, lovely to meet you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Woohoo for a converted moonfall xD

>__> now I'm just being a creep. Sorry about that.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Converted? LOL.

Nah, you get to creep. Anyone else will get a rooster thrown at them.


----------

